# 2016 ASA Ga State Shooter of the Year Rules



## passthru24 (Jan 12, 2016)

Here are the NEW Rules for the ASA Shooter of the Year for Ga. If anyone has  any question just hit us up. Thanks


2016 ASA Ga. Federation Shooter of the Year

1. All shooters will be an ASA member before competing in any of the ASA Ga. State Qualifiers or State Championship. Shooters may shoot in fun class if not a member of ASA.

2. The program must include all amateur classes recognized by the ASA. The Qualifier classes and rules should be the only rules and classes during Qualifier.

3. Classes must average at least 3 paying competitors per Qualifier to receive any bonus points. Participation points and score will be the only score received.

4. Shooter of the Year awards will be presented based on competitors in each class. 1st Place 3-5 shooters. 1st and 2nd Place 6-10 shooters. 1st , 2nd and 3rd Place 11 or more shooters. 

5. There are no Shooter of the Year for Pro Classes.

6. Semi-Pro and Amateur Classes will be based on a shooter’s three (3) highest Qualifiers scores and State Championship score.

7. Shooter of the Year awards in all classes that average less than three (3) competitors per event for the season may be reduced or eliminated based on actual participation.

8. Each ASA State may conduct a Shooter of the Year program if they conduct a minimum of six (6) Qualifiers.  

9. Competitors must compete in at least Three (3) of the scheduled qualifiers and shoot State Championship to be eligible for SOY awards.  

10. The ASA will provide Shooter of the Year plaques at the State Championship.

11. Competitors points will come from best three (3) scores from all Qualifiers they shoot and State Championship Score. At each shoot, every competitor will receive 10pts. for participation and 1pt. for each competitor they beat.

12. In case there is a tie at the end of the season, the 12 count will determine the winner. If score and 12 count are the same then it will be a draw, and both competitors winning.

Points for Shooter of the Year are awarded using the following formula:

Shooters total score for that Qualifier

10 points for tournament participation

Bonus Points
1 point for each competitor you beat

Bonus Points
5 points for 1st place, 3 points for 2nd place, 1 point for 3rd place


Score Examples:
Competitor places 3rd in a 15 person class: 188 (score) + 10 (participate) + 1 (3rd place) + 12 (number shooter beat) = 211

Competitor places 2nd in a 5 person class:  200 (score) + 10 (participate) + 3 (2nd place) + 3 (number shooters beat) = 216

Competitor places 1st in a 10 person class:  204(score) + 10 (participate) + 5 (1st place) + 9 (number shooters beat) = 228

Any problems or issues the State Director will have final decision.


----------



## sallen461 (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm trying to get more info about SOY. Such as where all you have to shoot at and how do I get registered. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bflo (Feb 8, 2016)

sallen461 said:


> I'm trying to get more info about SOY. Such as where all you have to shoot at and how do I get registered. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Sent pm.


----------



## colt45 (Feb 22, 2016)

Where can I find an updated SOY scores after the Sweet water shoot this past weekend?


----------



## Bowcephus (Mar 15, 2016)

How do I register?


----------



## hoyt44 (Mar 15, 2016)

tedenfield96 said:


> How do I register?



www.asaarchery.com 
770-795-0232

Archery Shooters Association
P.O. Box 399
Kennesaw,Ga 30156


----------

